# Carputer: which OS?



## laddone

I never had a computer in any of my car but I was wondering which OS would be best to handle it.

I use Windows and Linux at home, and I own an android phone and I had an Ipod.

I know that Linux can stay uptime forever cos I had a HTPC with linux with and uptime of 346 (I had to stop it cos I gifted it to my father).
With hibernation it can be up in notime when turning on the car and will not suffer Windows memory problem.

Android and IOS? Probably better as they are born to be portable, but do they lack software?


----------



## chad1376

I suppose it really depends on what you want the computer to do, and what software is available to accomplish it. I can't speak intelligently on the other operating systems, but I'm having good luck with Windows 8, Centrafuse and iTunes (on the kitchen counter, anyway).

Boot/sleep/wake functionality (with an SSD) has been amazingly fast and trouble free.

The desktop interface has been put on a diet, and much of the "bling" from Vista & 7 has been eliminated. MS killed the "start" button, but there's lots of 3rd party replacements that work just as good (or better).

The "Metro" interface is a disapointment. It took some time, and a lot of "googling" to minimize the need to interact with that environment, however MS won't let you eliminate it completely. 

Maybe as the Windows 8 marketplace matures, there will eventually be more tablet style apps applicable to a carputer, but right now, it's slim pickin's.


----------



## laddone

chad1376 said:


> I suppose it really depends on what you want the computer to do, and what software is available to accomplish it. I can't speak intelligently on the other operating systems, but I'm having good luck with Windows 8, Centrafuse and iTunes (on the kitchen counter, anyway).
> 
> Boot/sleep/wake functionality (with an SSD) has been amazingly fast and trouble free.
> 
> The desktop interface has been put on a diet, and much of the "bling" from Vista & 7 has been eliminated. MS killed the "start" button, but there's lots of 3rd party replacements that work just as good (or better).
> 
> The "Metro" interface is a disapointment. It took some time, and a lot of "googling" to minimize the need to interact with that environment, however MS won't let you eliminate it completely.
> 
> Maybe as the Windows 8 marketplace matures, there will eventually be more tablet style apps applicable to a carputer, but right now, it's slim pickin's.


I tried Windows 8 too. On my PC I can use the "Metro" interface, but obviously I don't have a touch monitor so seems pretty useless.
On my netbook (6 month old) I installed Windows 8... but I can't use the Metro because as every 'old' netbook the resolution is fixed to 1024x600 and that interface require 1024x768 minimum, so again, useless.
I use a lot the start button and I tried the other method to achieve the same result and then.... back to dual boot Windows 7 and Linux Mint.

About the interface I use on the HTPC the XBMC, that it's both for Windows and for Linux, and I think they are developing an Android version too.
I use mostly as Video, but I listen to Music too and I think it's a good solution.

Uhm, maybe I should just use my Netbook in the glovebox with an HDMI cable splitted for two or three monitor, one for the control and another in the back to let my child watch toons.

mumble mumble...


----------



## Ultimateherts

Here is a new one that was just released:


qcarpc2 | Free software downloads at SourceForge.net


----------



## laddone

It's a frontend, I suppose for Debian and similar like Ubuntu.
Does it need a touchscreen?


----------



## Wy2quiet

I have been running Windows 7 for 1/2 a year, and just upgraded to Windows 8 yesterday. So far so good, no issues. I use a Mimo touchscreen, so the Metro start does not bother me whatsoever, and also gives me clear access to my main Apps (Microsoft Streets and Maps (GPS), Foobar2000 Music, Audiomulch (Xovers,delay,eq's) and RoomEq Wizard (RTA Tuning).

As Chad has already said, boot times with an SSD like we are using are great. I use a USB powered touchscreen so it doesn't start immediately. I am around 15-20 second screen on time, which is about 5 seconds faster than Windows 7.


----------



## MarkZ

Linux can't do VST's right. Well, not easily anyway.


----------



## William_White

I doubt that.


----------



## MarkZ

You doubt what?


----------



## William_White

Linux can't do VSTs right.


----------



## Ultimateherts

To rephraze what Mark was saying is that it can do some VSTs. It just can't do most of the ones we use...


----------



## MarkZ

William_White said:


> Linux can't do VSTs right.


Which VST hosts do you recommend I try?


----------

